# كاسات الورد



## وردة الجوري (24 أكتوبر 2011)

كوني متميزة في ضيافتك ​ 
كاسات الاكثر من رائعة و رح تبهر ضيوفك و يعجبوا بها لما يشوفوها ​ 
وهي بالفعل مميزة جدا على شكل وردة اللون شفاف ​ 
تحتوي على 6 وردات مع الحامل رائع لتقديم الحلويات والسلطات​ 
فأبدعي وتفنني وتميزي عن الكل بقوالب مميزة​ 
6 قوالب مع ستاند مصنوعين من الاكريليك


​ 
ب 95 ريال 
وللجملة أسعار خاصة 
للطلب والتواصل عبر الرقم الموجود في المتجر
التسليم بالمدينة يد بيد 
خارج المدينة عن طريق الشحن​


----------



## (أم فهد ) (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: كاسات الورد*

وفقكي الله


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: كاسات الورد*

الله يووفقك
شكل خطيرر


----------



## وردة الجوري (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: كاسات الورد*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيكم ـــرا لك ... لكم مني أجمل تحية .


----------

